

Blockchain 2.0 in the works – how Bitcoin will scale. - cap2002
http://letstalkbitcoin.com/blockchain-2-0-let-a-thousand-chains-blossom/

======
cap2002
Adam Back (adam3us) elaborates on the idea in this Reddit thread:

[http://www.reddit.com/r/Bitcoin/comments/22m063/blockchain_2...](http://www.reddit.com/r/Bitcoin/comments/22m063/blockchain_20_let_a_thousand_chains_blossom/)

